# Yellow Electric has Eggs what should i do?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there
I’ve male and a female yellow electric and they have spawned 7 days ago! And I saw some eggs on female’s mouth (Pregnant I think  ) I have put her in a separate tank with all needed facilities alone but after 7 days she doesn’t eat any foods!! and hides in rocks!! Last night I saw babies in her mouth (there were some eyes in her mouth an moving)
What should I do for her? She doesn’t eat anything!! I afraid she dies from hunger!!!
How many days she will keep her babies in her mouth? What they will eat in these days??!!

Would you please help me?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

female yellow labs will incubate the eggs and hold the fry in her mouth for about a month. During that time she won't eat and will shy away from others. Normal behavior.


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for your answer

but what about the hunger? there is no problem with not eating for a month? doesn't she die?

so i should stop feeding her?

is it necessary to put male one in that tank to? or she should be alone?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is better if she is left alone. She will almost starve herself to death, but she will most likely not die. There is nothing you can do for the hunger. Near the end, she might start to eat tiny pieces of food, but they are for the fry, not her. Keep her in a dark place, and away from the other fish. This will help keep her stress level down.


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks again

i put her alone in a separate tank with no fish

so i should turn off the lights of the tank too? no light for a month? just the natural light of the room is ok? or i should turn on the light for some hours in day?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a few hours is okay, but the main important thing is that you DO NOT DISTURB her. If she keeps getting disturbed by anything, like you, she'll freak out and eat the eggs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

*vary true*

*She will be fine, and when she is ready, if you leave her alone, she will spit them out. If i were you i would keep a close eye on her, and when she does dump them i would remove her, and start feeding the babies newly hatched baby brine and or, finely crushed flake. I always like to have the babies in a bare bottom tank so its easier to keep clean. Good luck Granpa LOL*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

she will not starve...but disturbing her too much will cause her to eat her offspring..a normal daily night/day cycle is fine...just keep your hands out of the tank...lol
Tropheus Duboisi have been known to hold their eggs/fry for as long as 56 days...
i agree with warmouth..the fry are easier to ake care of when in a bare bottom tank..


----------

